# Milan: lunedì la verità. Li in cerca di un acquirente.



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.

Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.

Fassone è partito insieme ad Han Li nelle ultime ore. Si sta cercando un acquirente

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts. 

E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano.*

-----

Secondo quanto riportato da Carlo Festa, Elliott è pronto a prendere il Milan un minuto dopo la mezzanotte. Prima verrà inviata una lettera alle parti, poi da lunedì partirà l'escussione vera e propria. 

E Li? Il presidente rossonero punta a recapitare i 32 mln nella giornata di lunedì e poi a far partire un'ingiunzione nei confronti di Elliott attraverso i suoi avvocati. Ma avrebbe poche chance di vincere.

Lo stesso Li starebbe trattando con un russo. Potrebbe essere Usmanov, del quale si era parlato nelle scorse settimana. Ma non ci sono certezze.

In ogni caso il Milan ormai sembra essere nelle mani di Elliott, che poi potrebbe venderlo a Commisso o Ross.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Siamo di Elliott


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Eccallà!

Poi lunedì uscirà sicuramente dell'altro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia che ansia ragazzi.


----------



## Boomer (6 Luglio 2018)

Importante liberarsi del Cinese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Spero che Fassone sia partito per l'acquirente di Elliott, e non per quello di Li.
Ma se c'è anche Han Li...

Mah....


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Fessone non molla. Farà di tutto per tenersi la poltrona.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Eccallà!
> 
> Poi lunedì uscirà sicuramente dell'altro.



Questa volta non credo, se non paga i 32 milioni entro 40 minuti questo cinese leva le tende proprio. Se il termine ultimo è oggi e non paga, Elliot lo defenestra in un secondo.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Scusate ma un acquirente che il martedì può fare una offerta direttamente a Elliot per il 100%, perchè il lunedì dovrebbe fare la stessa offerta per il 70% ?


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

Lunedì ci potrebbe essere la trollata del nuovo proprietario-fantoccio, per cui aspettiamo. 
Guai a mettere le mani avanti senza un comunicato ufficiale di Elliott.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Fessone non molla. Farà di tutto per tenersi la poltrona.



Della news mi precoccupa moltissimo il nuovo viaggio di Fassone con Han Li. Perchè sappiamo che stanno trattando con Mendes e quell'altro fondo malese/cinese/quello che è.
Non risolviamo nulla se passiamo da Li a questa gente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma un acquirente che il martedì può fare una offerta direttamente a Elliot per il 100%, perchè il lunedì dovrebbe fare la stessa offerta per il 70% ?



Esatto , ma oramai ... cosa ha senso in tutto questo ?


----------



## luis4 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



si come no e chi è cosi scemo da tenersi in caso uno come li quando sa che puo comprare tra l'altro ad un prezzo ribassato il 100% presso elliot? tra l'altro non ci sono piu i tempi tecnici, siamo gia di elliot.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Lunedì ci potrebbe essere la trollata del nuovo proprietario-fantoccio, per cui aspettiamo.
> Guai a mettere le mani avanti senza un comunicato ufficiale di Elliott.



Elliot ha fiutato l'affare, non se lo lascia scappare il pegno. Da lunedì chi vuole trattare parla con Elliot.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Della news mi precoccupa moltissimo il nuovo viaggio di Fassone con Han Li. Perchè sappiamo che stanno trattando con Mendes e quell'altro fondo malese/cinese/quello che è.
> Non risolviamo nulla se passiamo da Li a questa gente.



Hanno 30 minuti , il resto è FUFFA. 

Se c'è un contratto e l'hai fatto con Elliot che manda a balle all aria le nazioni figurarsi se "aiutano" un cinefake per 400 milioni di dollari. 

Quelli saranno li a stappare la bottiglia piu di noi tra mezz'ora


----------



## Zenos (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Ecco la asso nella manica,il jolly che non ti aspetti... può vendere nel fine settimana e mantenere una quota in società...altro che a mezzanotte ed 1 minuto siamo di Elliot.


----------



## PheelMD (6 Luglio 2018)

Eh sì, non ne trova 32 venerdì ma ne trova 415 nel week end.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

*Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts. 

E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Eh sì, non ne trova 32 venerdì ma ne trova 415 nel week end.



l'unica sua salvezza era quella di trovare qualcuno adesso negli ultimi minuti con i 32 milioni a cui vendere tutto. 

Evidentemente nessuno è cosi scemo. 

Aspetti 3 giorni e compri il 100% con la stessa cifra.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



Occhio che con questi delinquenti non si può mai cantare vittoria.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



andare in causa con un contratto firmato da te stesso, dal quale hai preso 300 milioni di euro, contro un fondo che con il proprio team di avvocati non sbaglia una singola clausola mettendo in ginocchio intere nazioni. 

Si sto cinese è proprio scemo.


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Della news mi precoccupa moltissimo il nuovo viaggio di Fassone con Han Li. Perchè sappiamo che stanno trattando con Mendes e quell'altro fondo malese/cinese/quello che è.
> Non risolviamo nulla se passiamo da Li a questa gente.



Abbiamo un AD che sta cercando di accalappiare un altro proprietario per spiegargli che il progetto Milan è solido per via del Milan B, della Morace e del grande lavoro dietro le quinte di Mirabelli..
Il cinese è in coma, sì come la barzelletta di Verdone.
Non c'è niente da fare, Fassone 'sto Milan non lo molla più, a costo di fare 800 videointerviste al mese per dire le stesse cose.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



I contratti parlano chiaro, tra 31 minuti Li non conta piu nulla . 

Poi può pur provare a fare causa ma non la vincerà MAI.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



Comunque noi sempre le cose all'ultimo secondo eh?
Mai che si facciano le cose pulite e rapide come negli altri clubs del mondo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un AD che sta cercando di accalappiare un altro proprietario per spiegargli che il progetto Milan è solido per via del Milan B, della Morace e del grande lavoro dietro le quinte di Mirabelli..
> Il cinese è in coma, sì come la barzelletta di Verdone.
> Non c'è niente da fare, Fassone 'sto Milan non lo molla più, a costo di fare 800 videointerviste al mese per dire le stesse cose.



Fassone sa che via il Cinese perde il posto di lavoro e non farà mia piu l'AD di una squadra di calcio. Come è giusto che sia. 

Ha fallito OGNI COSA.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un AD che sta cercando di accalappiare un altro proprietario per spiegargli che il progetto Milan è solido per via del Milan B, della Morace e del grande lavoro dietro le quinte di Mirabelli..
> Il cinese è in coma, sì come la barzelletta di Verdone.
> Non c'è niente da fare, Fassone 'sto Milan non lo molla più, a costo di fare 800 videointerviste al mese per dire le stesse cose.



Esatto. Occhio anche a quest'altro...

Galliani bis.


----------



## sacchino (6 Luglio 2018)

Questo è come i gatti ha sette vite.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Ma che qualcuno sappia questa cosa e gia successa con un altro club ?
Tribunale, escussione del pegno... ?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...





Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma un acquirente che il martedì può fare una offerta direttamente a Elliot per il 100%, perchè il lunedì dovrebbe fare la stessa offerta per il 70% ?



No davvero...questa infatti le supera tutte. A me pare che si facciano troppe ipotesi, gli accordi e i contratti parlano chiaro. Li sta forse pensando a delle mosse disperate insieme a tutti quelli del suo circo, ma con i contratti e soprattutto un gigante come Elliott contro di lui c'è poco da fare.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma che qualcuno sappia questa cosa e gia successa con un altro club ?
> Tribunale, escussione del pegno... ?



Ma ti pare? 

Solo al Milan, ovviamente.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Abbiamo un AD che sta cercando di accalappiare un altro proprietario per spiegargli che il progetto Milan è solido per via del Milan B, della Morace e del grande lavoro dietro le quinte di Mirabelli..
> Il cinese è in coma, sì come la barzelletta di Verdone.
> Non c'è niente da fare, Fassone 'sto Milan non lo molla più, a costo di fare 800 videointerviste al mese per dire le stesse cose.



Ho piu paura di Fassone che di Li.


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



_l'asso nella manica _ 

i miei preferiti (che sono tanti):


_filtra ottimismo
filtra cauto ottimismo (si ringrazia [MENTION=40]Djici[/MENTION])
filtra moderato ottimismo
filtra moderato pessimismo
filtra pessimismo
piano A, B e C
c'è un patto
l'asso nella manica
impossibile fare di meglio
Mister X!
c'è un Mister X ed è spuntato un Mister Y 
accordo saltato
il socio di minoranza
situazione in bilico
nei giorni del condor colpisco sempre
_

il top resta sempre e solo uno: *si slitta!* 


tutto questo non deve finire


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



.


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

ma spairire yonghong li!
nessuno ti vuole, se sei morto di fame metti da parte, ma va.
Ogne giorno Li a bloccare la vita, ma vattene.


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> _l'asso nella manica _
> 
> i miei preferiti (che sono tanti):
> 
> ...



Eh no, filtra CAUTO ottimismo


----------



## MaschioAlfa (6 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Ma che qualcuno sappia questa cosa e gia successa con un altro club ?
> Tribunale, escussione del pegno... ?



Giussy farina e un tale Silvio Berlusconi... Magari non stesso modus operandi ma il risultato è quello.. Ci vuole nella tomba con sé.... Ci vuole nel suo MAUSOLEO DI ARCORE. 

Signori non sto scherzando... Guardatevi i video su you tube sul mausoleo di Arcore... Roba da accapponare la pelle


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> _l'asso nella manica _
> 
> i miei preferiti (che sono tanti):
> 
> ...



No no che slitta , 25 minuti di agonia poi è finito tutto.


----------



## Hellscream (6 Luglio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> _l'asso nella manica _
> 
> i miei preferiti (che sono tanti):
> 
> ...


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma un acquirente che il martedì può fare una offerta direttamente a Elliot per il 100%, perchè il lunedì dovrebbe fare la stessa offerta per il 70% ?



Ottima osservazione, credo per via di Fessone, non c'è altra spiegazione, Fassone è spalle al muro ora, se siamo di Elliott passeremo ad un nuovo proprietario, se Li riesce in qualche modo a tenere il 30% potrebbe avere più chances di rimanere con la solita scusa del progetto oltre alla possibilità di non perdere tutto per soli "32 mln".


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Eh no, filtra CAUTO ottimismo



è vero, il cauto ottimismo 

faccio subito update


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



l'unica cosa che non mi garba e che dobbiamo aspettare il tribunale x chiudere il discorso 
anche se Elliot permettesse di svolgere il campionato normalmente.. mentre loro trattano il futuro acquirente 
i giornalisti in ogni santissima intervista farebbero domande che non c'entrano nulla con il Calcio giocato 

di questo ne sono certo


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



Quotate le news


----------



## Jackdvmilan (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Ahahah se vanno per vie legali lo aprono come una cozza


----------



## Manue (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Comunque a Londra sono le 22.41...credo che sarà la loro mezzanotte, non la nostra


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Giussy farina e un tale Silvio Berlusconi... Magari non stesso modus operandi ma il risultato è quello.. Ci vuole nella tomba con sé.... Ci vuole nel suo MAUSOLEO DI ARCORE.
> 
> Signori non sto scherzando... *Guardatevi i video su you tube sul mausoleo di Arcore... Roba da accapponare la pelle*



li ho visti tempo fa


----------



## Freddiedevil (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



Siamo di Elliott dai...non ci stressiamo più...


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Tutto secondo i piani  dai che ormai ci siamo!! lo sapevo che adesso avrebbero fatto uscire la storia del contenzioso legale, l'ho scritto qualche ora fa nell'altro topic  ormai sono prevedibili.


----------



## Boomer (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



Perchè vorrebbero gestirlo per un anno? Qua stanno andando per tentativi e non sanno niente.


----------



## King of the North (6 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Scusate ma un acquirente che il martedì può fare una offerta direttamente a Elliot per il 100%, perchè il lunedì dovrebbe fare la stessa offerta per il 70% ?



Fossi in Commisso, dovessi ricevere una chiamata dagli uomini di Li, offrirei condizioni peggiori delle precedenti. L’offerta ce l’aveva e pure buona! Gli toglieva ogni debito e lo lasciava con una quota importante che successivamente gli avrebbe garantito un profitto. È stato un folle e a prescindere da come andranno le cose nelle prossime ore, sono certo che Li ci ricaverà meno di quanto avrebbe potuto raccogliere dalla proposta di Commisso.


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Giussy farina e un tale Silvio Berlusconi... Magari non stesso modus operandi ma il risultato è quello.. Ci vuole nella tomba con sé.... Ci vuole nel suo MAUSOLEO DI ARCORE.
> 
> Signori non sto scherzando... Guardatevi i video su you tube sul mausoleo di Arcore... Roba da accapponare la pelle



Sì già visto anni fa, assurdo.


----------



## Kaketto (6 Luglio 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Fossi in Commisso, dovessi ricevere una chiamata dagli uomini di Li, offrirei condizioni peggiori delle precedenti. L’offerta ce l’aveva e pure buona! Gli toglieva ogni debito e lo lasciava con una quota importante che successivamente gli avrebbe garantito un profitto. È stato un folle e a prescindere da come andranno le cose nelle prossime ore, sono certo che Li ci ricaverà meno di quanto avrebbe potuto raccogliere dalla proposta di Commisso.



Li non decide nulla. E' elliot che decide tutto. Voi dovete far finta che li non esiste. Perche secondo la mia ignoranza li e' un semplice figurante e la mia paura e' che elliot continui ad usare il milan come una lavatrice.


----------



## Victorss (6 Luglio 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Fassone sa che via il Cinese perde il posto di lavoro e non farà mia piu l'AD di una squadra di calcio. Come è giusto che sia.
> 
> Ha fallito OGNI COSA.



Avete già dimenticato che se non fosse stato per Fassone che in extremis trovò l ultima tranche per il closing il closing non si sarebbe nemmeno fatto?? Per sua stessa ammissione praticamente. E indovinate chi lo aiutò? Proprio Elliott. Il rapporto tra Elliot e Fassone è tutto tranne che di ostilità, anzi.


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



*Leggete e quotate*


----------



## Willy Wonka (6 Luglio 2018)

*SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.*


----------



## Victorss (6 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> l'unica cosa che non mi garba e che dobbiamo aspettare il tribunale x chiudere il discorso
> anche se Elliot permettesse di svolgere il campionato normalmente.. mentre loro trattano il futuro acquirente
> i giornalisti in ogni santissima intervista farebbero domande che non c'entrano nulla con il Calcio giocato
> 
> di questo ne sono certo



Secondo un articolo del Re dell'Est che ho letto qui qualche giorno fa c è una clausola per cui non servirà nemmeno passare dal tribunale.


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...





Victorss ha scritto:


> Avete già dimenticato che se non fosse stato per Fassone che in extremis trovò l ultima tranche per il closing il closing non si sarebbe nemmeno fatto?? Per sua stessa ammissione praticamente. E indovinate chi lo aiutò? Proprio Elliott. Il rapporto tra Elliot e Fassone è tutto tranne che di ostilità, anzi.



come no, credici....talmente solido che Fessone sta girando il mondo alla ricerca di un acquirente che tratti con Elliott in modo da avere salva la poltrona.


----------



## Boomer (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.



Ahahahahah


----------



## Kaketto (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.



La finanza. Deve intervenire la finanza


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere della Sera in edicola oggi, 7 luglio 2018: Yonghong Li non ha rispettato i patti ed ha rotto un covenant. Ora il futuro del Milan sarà deciso in tribunale per stabilire chi ha ragione. Ma il club rossonero è vicino a finire nelle mani di Elliott, che non sembra essere intenzionato a vendere alla svelta il Milan ma di gestirlo per un anno. Nel frattempo si potrebbe approfondire il discorso con i Ricketts.
> 
> E Li? E' rimasto con il classico cerino in mano. Ma il cinese è convinto di essere ancora in gioco anche se non si sa perchè. Magari per un fax con un suo impegno o magari per qualche altro asso nella manica. Il cinese sembra essere intenzionato ad aprire un contenzioso legale con il fondo americano. *



Finale già scritto, il cinese-fake sparisce perdendo centinaia di milioni colpevole di aver
fatto un investimento sbagliato, e tutti gli intrallazzi fatti negli ultimi 2 anni rimarranno
dei misteri per sempre, ahh.. se usaserro questa genialità per il Milan e non per i soldi
il real madrid ci lustrerebbe gli scarpini..


----------



## corvorossonero (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.



ahahhahahhaha questo si sveglia ora? che degrado. Comunque il proprietario lo abbiamo già, qualcuno lo tranquillizzi. 
Ah e a questo punto occhio, che al Tas la ribaltiamo


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Avete già dimenticato che se non fosse stato per Fassone che in extremis trovò l ultima tranche per il closing il closing non si sarebbe nemmeno fatto?? Per sua stessa ammissione praticamente. E indovinate chi lo aiutò? Proprio Elliott. Il rapporto tra Elliot e Fassone è tutto tranne che di ostilità, anzi.



Se Elliott prende il Milan mica lo tiene, Fassone al limite può fare da mediatore verso un altro proprietario in accordo con Elliott e vestendo le vesti del club e della dirigenza attuale.
In sostanza questo qui userà il proprio ruolo, fino all'ultima goccia, per rimanere AD del Milan, questo aldilà dei disastri che ha fatto..


----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.*



Si svegliano solo ora. Ma almeno si sono svegliati....


----------



## Konrad (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Ragazzi ma non vi stressate..Fassone fa il suo gioco nel breve ma anche quello del Milan. Va a parlare con il nuovo proprietario per capire che intenzioni ha per il futuro prossimo. Se fosse vero che Elliott avesse intenzione di gestire il Milan un anno e di immettersi 150 milioni è anche giusto che l'AD vada a capire


----------



## Aron (6 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Tutto secondo i piani  dai che ormai ci siamo!! lo sapevo che adesso avrebbero fatto uscire la storia del contenzioso legale, l'ho scritto qualche ora fa nell'altro topic  ormai sono prevedibili.



#tuttoprocede


----------



## Djici (6 Luglio 2018)

Konrad ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma non vi stressate..Fassone fa il suo gioco nel breve ma anche quello del Milan. Va a parlare con il nuovo proprietario per capire che intenzioni ha per il futuro prossimo. Se fosse vero che Elliott avesse intenzione di gestire il Milan un anno e di immettersi 150 milioni è anche giusto che l'AD vada a capire



Fassone non avrebbe nulla da fare o da capire.
Sarebbe il nuovo proprietario che li dovrebbe fare una telefonata per mandarlo a casa o per confermarlo e informarlo della situazione.
Il "Milan" non si deve informare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Comunque riprendendo un intervento de Il re dell'Est, il fatto del tribunale non dovrebbe sussistere. Nel suo articolo diceva che il Milan, in caso di mancato rimborso dei 32 milioni, non sarebbe finito direttamente ad Elliot, bensì è la società controllante del club rossonero, tramite il CDA, a finire direttamente ad Elliot e che quindi potrebbe in seguito vendere il Milan, saltando così l'iter del tribunale. Sono ignorante in materia ma io le parole di quell'articolo le ho intese in questo modo.


----------



## danjr (6 Luglio 2018)

Se Elliot prende il Milan, sono convinto al 100% che se lo tiene per un bel po’


----------



## Trumpusconi (6 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.*



Ma infatti domani dovrebbero scattare le manette, il problema è che non si sa a chi...


----------



## zamp2010 (6 Luglio 2018)

aspetto che li e sparito e non si trova piu..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se Elliot prende il Milan, sono convinto al 100% che se lo tiene per un bel po’



E a che pro? Il Milan ad oggi è una società in perdita.
Elliot, che è un fondo speculativo e che non ha alcun interesse a gestire società di calcio, per giunta in perdita, cosa se ne fa del Milan?


----------



## Raryof (6 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Fassone non avrebbe nulla da fare o da capire.
> Sarebbe il nuovo proprietario che li dovrebbe fare una telefonata per mandarlo a casa o per confermarlo e informarlo della situazione.
> Il "Milan" non si deve informare.



E' Fassone che sta cercando di capire, sta cercando di capire come fare per rimanere al timone del Milan con un nuovo proprietario dopo l'ennesima figura di M del cinese, perché così la si può chiamare ora, cinese che lo ha lasciato nella M perché le garanzie non le aveva mai date e Fassone lo ha sempre saputo.
Tutto ciò che sperava Fassone era che Li potesse vendere una minoranza forte comunque del SA accettato, non essendo arrivata né l'una né l'altra cosa ora è nella kakka.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (6 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se Elliot prende il Milan, sono convinto al 100% che se lo tiene per un bel po’



sarebbe il colmo che magicamente
tutti questi acquirenti spariscono 


va bhe che con noi può succedere


----------



## Moffus98 (6 Luglio 2018)




----------



## admin (6 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



*Quotate e state sulle news riportate.*


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



00:00


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2018)

Siamo di Elliot!!!


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


>


----------



## mandraghe (7 Luglio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.*




Anche questi per mesi esaltavano il cinefake ed il duo tragico, ora anche loro scendono dal carro...manca solo Jacobelli e poi direi che il carro è vuoto.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Quotate e state sulle news riportate.*



Permettetemi un BUON ANNO


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



ragazzi ma ormai è tutto inutile dire che dovrebbero arrestare chissà chi, gdf ecc ecc.
Perché non lo facevano prima questi discorsi i giornalisti? adesso è troppo facile. Tanto sanno già che nessuno potrà mai arrivare alla punta della piramide. Adesso faranno 300 mila ipotesi e illazioni,sicurissimo. Ma finalmente stiamo procedendo verso la fase Elliott, che continuo a ribadire,a mio avviso, fa parte del teatrino, non vorrei che poi qualcuno ci resta male.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E' Fassone che sta cercando di capire, sta cercando di capire come fare per rimanere al timone del Milan con un nuovo proprietario dopo l'ennesima figura di M del cinese, perché così la si può chiamare ora, cinese che lo ha lasciato nella M perché le garanzie non le aveva mai date e Fassone lo ha sempre saputo.
> Tutto ciò che sperava Fassone era che Li potesse vendere una minoranza forte comunque del SA accettato, non essendo arrivata né l'una né l'altra cosa ora è nella kakka.



E quindi dobbiamo avere paura di Fassone... io un altro proprietario che rimane con Fassone e Mirabelli lo contesto dal primo minuto.


----------



## 7vinte (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Permettetemi un BUON ANNO



Grazie!!! Altrettanto


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Pretendiamo che qualcuno parli ora, dopo mesi di silenzio vergognoso.
Gli americani sono persone loquaci, mi auguro che emettano un comunicato, al contrario di sto cinese che non ha mai parlato in vita sua.


----------



## Super_Lollo (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> E quindi dobbiamo avere paura di Fassone... io un altro proprietario che rimane con Fassone e Mirabelli lo contesto dal primo minuto.



Vediamo prima chi è e cosa vuole fare non iniziamo.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



A mezzanotte saaai che io ti penserò...ovunque tu sarai, sei fuoriiii....


----------



## Manue (7 Luglio 2018)

A Londra sono le 23:04... aspettate!!


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Permettetemi un BUON ANNO


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2018)

Beh ma adesso ne deve mettere quanti lunedì? 400 mln? e che sarà mai..


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (7 Luglio 2018)

danjr ha scritto:


> Se Elliot prende il Milan, sono convinto al 100% che se lo tiene per un bel po’



A Elliott del Milan non frega nulla, venderanno al migliore offerente che potrebbe
anche essere un altro intreccione, al massimo possono aspettare un anno nella
speranza di una qualificazione champions giusto per rivendere a un prezzo più
alto rispetto a quello attuale.


----------



## Roger84 (7 Luglio 2018)

Aspettiamo un comunicato di Elliott prima di cantare vittoria, nn si sa mai...


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> A Londra sono le 23:04... aspettate!!



amico le banche sono chiuse!!!!! hai voglia a fare conteggi.


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Ok, Reuters, Bloomberg e New York Times confermano tutti la notizia. Il Milan sta passando ad Elliott che ha avviato le procedure di escussione del pegno.


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Vediamo prima chi è e cosa vuole fare non iniziamo.



Hai gia finito la tua guerra aperta ?
Lo hai scritto pure tu che Fassone non ne ha beccata UNA.

Uno che arriva e lascia tutto cosi... cosa di buono potrebbe fare ? Il problema numero uno se non abbiamo piu Li tra le scatole con i suoi debiti e i suoi paradisi fiscali, e Max&Fax.


----------



## zamp2010 (7 Luglio 2018)

Roger84 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo un comunicato di Elliott prima di cantare vittoria, nn si sa mai...



lunedi dobbiamo aspettare?


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (7 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> E quindi dobbiamo avere paura di Fassone... io un altro proprietario che rimane con Fassone e Mirabelli lo contesto dal primo minuto.



abbiamo 43 giorni di mercato ahimè


----------



## Raryof (7 Luglio 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> A Elliott del Milan non frega nulla, venderanno al migliore offerente che potrebbe
> anche essere un altro intreccione, al massimo possono aspettare un anno nella
> speranza di una qualificazione champions giusto per rivendere a un prezzo più
> alto rispetto a quello attuale.



Sì, credo che i 230 buttati al vento dal duo siano un buon motivo (per Elliott) per pensare di poter arrivare quarti dopo un mercato fatto di P0 coordinato da un allenatore (fenomeno) ex Creta a cui piace Zaza.
Ma Hey, forse avremo il Milan B!!1


----------



## MissRossonera (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



La baggianata del contenzioso legale me la aspettavo proprio! Bene,adesso sembra iniziata una nuova fase,aspettiamo e preghiamo che il calvario sia finito.


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



elliot non ha alcun interesse a perdere 100 milioni per mandare avanti la stagione. vendera prima possibile



Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> *SportItalia: la situazione è allucinante, lunedì i giocatori vanno in ritiro, il Milan è senza un proprietario, devono andare al tribunale di Losanna dove il tas quasi sicuramente confermerà esclusione dall'Europa, si naviga a vista. Fate qualcosa, ma fate presto! Intervenga la procura della Repubblica.*



chiamate i carabinieri questi sono da tso. quello che successo è successo adesso basta non rischiamo tribunali che finira male. siamo di elliot come la roma e di unicredit e a breve ci comprera qualcuno non rompessero le scatole questi di spotitalia.


----------



## mandraghe (7 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> abbiamo 43 giorni di mercato ahimè



Beh il tempo per salvare il salvabile ci sarebbe, specie se sono vere le notizie che parlano di Elliott che immetterebbe subito 150 mln, e dubito che se ciò accadesse Singer li farebbe gestire al duo tragico.


----------



## Igniorante (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



Contenzioso vorrebbe dire sicuramente altro tempo perso.
Speriamo di no.


----------



## gabuz (7 Luglio 2018)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sì, credo che i 230 buttati al vento dal duo siano un buon motivo (per Elliott) per pensare di poter arrivare quarti dopo un mercato fatto di P0 coordinato da un allenatore (fenomeno) ex Creta a cui piace Zaza.
> Ma Hey, forse avremo il Milan B!!1



Forse avremo il Milan in B


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Comunque a Londra sono le 22.41...credo che sarà la loro mezzanotte, non la nostra


L'ora è in genere quella della sede legale della Società che è creditrice della rimborso della somma di cui si tratta, ovvero Project RedBlack Sarl, con sede in Lussemburgo, stesso fuso di Roma.


----------



## IronJaguar (7 Luglio 2018)

Non è relativo direttamente alla notizia, ma mi confermate che Elliott ora se ha già un acquirente rientra solo per ciò che le è dovuto (32 più 300 più interessi). Vendesse a cifra più alta la parte restante andrebbe comunque a Li, corretto?
Solo per capire se Elliott ha interesse a rivendere al più presto (come si è sempre pensato) in quanto gli sarebbe impossibile ottenere un'ulteriore plusvalenza anche in caso di vendita ad un prezzo decisamente più alto.


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> abbiamo 43 giorni di mercato ahimè



In realtà se, e sottolineo se, Elliott e il/i regista/i dietro le quinte hanno intenzioni serie (quindi niente più teatrini), è possibilissimo che il management che ha contattato Elliot stia lavorando sottotraccia da tempo sul fronte mercato (sia in entrata sia in uscita). Chiaramente possono prendere accordi senza definirli, finché non sono insediati ufficialmente.


----------



## luis4 (7 Luglio 2018)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Non è relativo direttamente alla notizia, ma mi confermate che Elliott ora se ha già un acquirente rientra solo per ciò che le è dovuto (32 più 300 più interessi). Vendesse a cifra più alta la parte restante andrebbe comunque a Li, corretto?
> Solo per capire se Elliott ha interesse a rivendere al più presto (come si è sempre pensato) in quanto gli sarebbe impossibile ottenere un'ulteriore plusvalenza anche in caso di vendita ad un prezzo decisamente più alto.



si la parte eccedente il debito andrà al cinese.


----------



## Aron (7 Luglio 2018)

IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Non è relativo direttamente alla notizia, ma mi confermate che Elliott ora se ha già un acquirente rientra solo per ciò che le è dovuto (32 più 300 più interessi). Vendesse a cifra più alta la parte restante andrebbe comunque a Li, corretto?
> Solo per capire se Elliott ha interesse a rivendere al più presto (come si è sempre pensato) in quanto gli sarebbe impossibile ottenere un'ulteriore plusvalenza anche in caso di vendita ad un prezzo decisamente più alto.



Li non si becca niente, sparisce e basta (sempre che la farsa non continui).


----------



## IronJaguar (7 Luglio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> si la parte eccedente il debito andrà al cinese.



Grazie!


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> abbiamo 43 giorni di mercato ahimè



Animo amico rosso nero... Dimentichi già i mercati da tre giorni del condor?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Contenzioso vorrebbe dire sicuramente altro tempo perso.
> Speriamo di no.


tranquillo fa tutto parte del teatrino. Non ti preoccupare di questa cosa. Secondo te fanno finire la vicenda senza neanche un contenzioso legale? un minimo di credibilità questa storia deve averla 


IronJaguar ha scritto:


> Non è relativo direttamente alla notizia, ma mi confermate che Elliott ora se ha già un acquirente rientra solo per ciò che le è dovuto (32 più 300 più interessi). Vendesse a cifra più alta la parte restante andrebbe comunque a Li, corretto?
> Solo per capire se Elliott ha interesse a rivendere al più presto (come si è sempre pensato) in quanto gli sarebbe impossibile ottenere un'ulteriore plusvalenza anche in caso di vendita ad un prezzo decisamente più alto.


No, se Elliott escute il pegno, il buon Li mi sa che gli restano le briciole. Comunque non credo, che venderanno subito il Milan.


----------



## Kutuzov (7 Luglio 2018)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Giussy farina e un tale Silvio Berlusconi... Magari non stesso modus operandi ma il risultato è quello.. Ci vuole nella tomba con sé.... Ci vuole nel suo MAUSOLEO DI ARCORE.
> 
> Signori non sto scherzando... Guardatevi i video su you tube sul mausoleo di Arcore... Roba da accapponare la pelle



Pure Villa San Martino ad Arcore se l’è presa in tribunale per quattro lire, con dei sotterfugi indegni...


----------



## Djici (7 Luglio 2018)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> abbiamo 43 giorni di mercato ahimè



Immagina di avere 100 mln per il mercato (non ci credo proprio ma facciamo finta...).
Tu li dai a Mirabelli ?
Io preferirei mettere un altro DS... che se e capace potrebbe fare molto meglio di Mirabelli con soli quindici giorni.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (7 Luglio 2018)

Kutuzov ha scritto:


> Pure Villa San Martino ad Arcore se l’è presa in tribunale per quattro lire, con dei sotterfugi indegni...



Non conosco bene la storia ma credo sulla pelle di una povera ragazza. Chiudo OT


----------



## koti (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> No, se Elliott escute il pegno, il buon Li mi sa che gli restano le briciole. Comunque non credo, che venderanno subito il Milan.


Che interesse avrebbe Elliott a tenersi il Milan per un tempo relativamente prolungato piuttosto che venderlo a brevissimo?


----------



## corvorossonero (7 Luglio 2018)

koti ha scritto:


> Che interesse avrebbe Elliott a tenersi il Milan per un tempo relativamente prolungato piuttosto che venderlo a brevissimo?



1)sistemare i conti e tutte le porcate fatte dagli incompetenti
2)Aumentarne il valore e trarne maggior profitto.
3)Se il grande capo dietro Elliott non vuole mollare il giocattolo, elliott non lo molla. Simple.


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> tranquillo fa tutto parte del teatrino. Non ti preoccupare di questa cosa. Secondo te fanno finire la vicenda senza neanche un contenzioso legale? un minimo di credibilità questa storia deve averla
> 
> No, se Elliott escute il pegno, il buon Li mi sa che gli restano le briciole. Comunque non credo, che venderanno subito il Milan.


In virtù della notifica della violazione di convenant, di messa in mora del debitore e della semplice comunicazione di attivazione dei pegni, Elliott, quale azionista della Rossoneri Sport, può far convocare una assemblea dei soci, ove mettere in delibera una proposta di cessione del controllo del Milan, che abbia eventualmente ricevuto, e farla approvare anche con i voti dell'azionista di controllo che è legittimato ad esercitare in assemblea in sua vece. Nondimeno, è plausibile che voglia attendere almeno il tempo necessario per garantire stabilità societaria nella delicata contingenza del giudizio dinanzi al Tas di Losanna e del mercato giocatori in corso, e di poi valutare le offerte che eventualmente dovessero arrivare.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sky: Li non ha versato i soldi ad Elliott. Covenant rotta e lunedì si passa, si passerebbe, all'escussione del pegno.
> 
> Attenzione alla parte scenario: qualora Li lunedì dovesse chiudere un'intesa con uno dei soggetti interessati al Milan in cambio di 415 milioni di euro totali (i soldi da restituire al fondo), Elliott potrebbe evitare di gestire il Milan e prenderebbe i soldi per lasciare il Milan ad un nuovo proprietario. Il vantaggio di Li? Mantenere una quota del Milan. Ad esempio un 30%, come si era detto con Commisso.
> 
> ...



*Ancora Montanari, sulla possibilità che un nuovo socio lunedì estingua il debito di Yonghong Li: "Perché qualcuno dovrebbe dar soldi (415 milioni) a Yonghong Li senza sapere se Elliott darà il benestare come prevedono gli accordi?
Può trattare direttamente col fondo Usa e bypassare il cinese ormai fuori dai giochi.*


----------



## _ET_ (7 Luglio 2018)

il cinese ha venduto a Elliot il giorno dopo la firma da presidente del milan.il fondo stesso ci usa per valorizzarci,con grossi investimenti,valorizzando l'immenso potenziale,con un mondo calcio sempre più in espansione.senza venderci a terzi,almeno nell'immediato.sembra così impossibile?nessuno ne ha mai parlato,un motivo in più per crederci


----------



## Casnop (7 Luglio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Ancora Montanari, sulla possibilità che un nuovo socio lunedì estingua il debito di Yonghong Li: "Perché qualcuno dovrebbe dar soldi (415 milioni) a Yonghong Li senza sapere se Elliott darà il benestare come prevedono gli accordi?
> Può trattare direttamente col fondo Usa e bypassare il cinese ormai fuori dai giochi.*


Montanari ha esattamente citato l'art. 9.8 dello statuto della Rossoneri Sport, che stabilisce in via generale, e non solo nelle ipotesi patologiche di rottura di covenant o di default totale, che qualunque delibera della assemblea dei soci o del consiglio di amministrazione in quella società, come ad esempio quella di approvazione di una proposta di un terzo di cessione del controllo del Milan, controllato dalla Rossoneri, passa solo con il voto della maggioranza dei componenti e, OBBLIGATORIAMENTE, con il voto favorevole dei consiglieri nominati da Project RedBlack, controllata Elliott, quale socio d'oro della Società. Senza il consenso di Elliott, dunque, Li non potrebbe vendere la Società e, correlativamente, Elliott potrebbe esercitare il veto ad una cessione non gradita ad esso, neutralizzandola. Li è stato da sempre letteralmente incaprettato nella gestione ordinaria e straordinaria del Milan dal volere di Elliott, autentico socio tiranno della Rossoneri Sport e, quindi, del club. Da poche ore, ormai, come sappiamo, ne è definitivamente escluso.


----------



## admin (7 Luglio 2018)

*La Gazzetta conferma: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X. 

Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì. 

Ieri Fassone era a Londra con Li. Erano lì con Elliott oppure ad occuparsi della cessione del club? O entrambe le cose? 

Li poi potrebbe aprire un contenzioso col fondo, ma avrebbe pochissime possibilità di successo. Lo stesso, se si presentasse, sempre lunedì, con i 32 milioni.

Elliott, se subentrerà, garantirà la gestione del club al posto di Li. Difficilmente i tifosi potranno sognare grandi investimenti sul mercato, ma non si può escludere nulla. Difficile anche dire a quale cifra Elliott potrà rivendere il club. In ogni caso meno dei 740 milioni che Li versò a Berlusconi. La vendita del club potrebbe essere rapida o richiedere mesi. *


----------



## Konrad (7 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La Gazzetta conferma: il Milan, da lunedì, sarà tecnicamente di Elliott (non sono arrivati nè soldi nè documenti) ma attenzione ai colpi di scena che non si possono mai escludere quando si parla di Milan. Il cinese potrebbe presentarsi dal fondo con un acquirente interessato a rilevare la maggioranza del club rossonero. Il fondo a quel punto dovrebbe scegliere se prendere il Milan oppure se accettare la proposta e uscire di scena. I nomi dei possibili soggetti? Commisso, Ricketts, Ross ed il famoso Mr X.
> 
> Se il fondo, invece, deciderà di prendere il Milan, potrebbe diventare proprietario già nella giornata di mercoledì.
> 
> ...



Sono ormai oltre 2 anni in cui non ci stanno facendo mancare nulla...nemmeno le nostre 2 serie B secondo me hanno messo così a dura prova l'orgoglio di tifare Milan.

Maledetti tutti


----------

